# Canâ??t get Audio on XMRADIO ONLINE



## OFFWHEELER (May 20, 2005)

*Can’t get Audio on XMRADIO ONLINE*

After their Player finally pops up, there is no audio but everything else seems to work. Their playlist does continue to change. 

I’ve tried using windows media player but that doesn’t work either.

My speakers are plugged in and ON. Volume is up on speakers and computer.

I’ve tried shutting down most of my security features - Previx, Zone Alarm, Ghost, - but that doesn’t work either and it’s not safe.

Computer- Dell 2350, P4-2.1GHZ , 768mb of memory, a cd rw drive, floppy drive, DVD-rw drive.

Security-Previx, Norton ghost, Internet security, Antivirus, lavasoft, Dr. PC, Spyguard, zone alarm, and others.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The system requirements say you need to have cookies and Flash enabled. Check in Internet Options and your security software (firewall, blockers, etc). You might also need javascript enabled, but I couldn't check that as I don't have an XMRadio subscription.


----------

